# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Convertisseur numrique analogique

## isamel85

Bonjour,
En fait je suis en train de chercher un convertisseur numrique analogique (de prfrence une carte d'valuation) pour pouvoir connecter un FPGA avec un gnrateur du signal RF N9310A (il joue le rle d'un modulateur I et Q; il comprend deux entres I et Q analogiques en arrire et il peut transposer ses deux signaux analogiques vers un signal RF).
Au niveau de FPGA, j'ai une chane d'metteur en bande de base avec deux sorties I et Q, ses blocs internes sont cadencs sur la frquence d'horloge de 1 MHz, sauf les deux derniers blocs (sur-chantillonnage d'un facteur de 8 et le filtre numrique en mission) qui travaillent sur une horloge de 8 MHz. Donc les deux sorties du filtre sur 10 bits chaque (I et Q) reprsentent les sorties principales de l'metteur. 
Donc j'ai besoin d'une carte d'valuation pour un convertisseur numrique analogique qui a les caractristiques suivantes :
- 10 bit de rsolution
- Taux de 8 MSPS. Est-il correcte? Est-il possible de choisir un taux plus grand par exemple 125 MSPS?
- Dual TxDAC pour les deux canaux (I et Q)
- Interface parallle avec les signaux numriques venant de FPGA
- Plage de sortie analogique ou la tension de rfrence de sortie doit tre compatible aux entres I et Q analogiques du gnrateur du signal RF.
Sachant que les entres I et Q analogiques du gnrateur du signal RF ont les caractristiques suivantes : I/Q modulation (Option 001 only)
Operating mode                                                                     External I/Q inputs

VSWR                                                                                  < 1.5

Full scale input                                                                      0.5 Vrms

Modulation frequency range                                                    DC to 20 MHz                                 At 3 dB points

Carrier suppression                                                                40 dBc                                           Typical; modulation frequency = 10 kHz

QPSK EVM                                                                            3%                                                 Typical; 1 Msps; 0.22 RRC filter

GMSK phase error                                                                 1.2 rms                                         Typical; 1 Msps; BT = 0.5

Connector and impedance                                                      BNC female; 50 Ω                            Rear panel
Donc sil y a quelquun qui peut maider au choix de ce convertisseur.
Autre alternative, y a-t-il une description en VHDL dun convertisseur numrique analogique  base dun modulateur Sigma Delta du premier ordre (une version qui fonctionne)?
S'il vous plat j'ai besoin d'aide.
Je vous remercie.
Isamel

----------


## sgievounet

Salut

Il y a plusieurs solutions de cartes. Tout dpend de comment tu peux t'interfacer. 

Les pistes comme choix de cartes:
- carte d'valuation de chez Analog device
- carte de chez Terrasic  plugger
- module de chez Comblock (http://comblock.com/com2001.html, j'ai dj utilis leurs produits, ca fonctionne)

Aprs c'est une question d'interfaage-cablage et programmation des DACs.

Pour tes 10 bits, tu peux toujours faire une extension de bits, si il a besoin de plus.

Concernant ton signal chantillonn  8 Mga. Tu peux trs bien le surechantilloner  125Mga, il faut simplement veiller  interpoler du bon facteur et filter correctement pour viter les rpliques dans le spectre final. (Pour a, tu peux combiner CIC+FIR, utiliser une architecture Polyphase, ou FIR tout seul en faisant du zro padding) 

Comme a, je passerais de 8Msps  128Msps avec un polyphase (facteur 16 qui filtre en mme temps) et je decimerais vers 125MHz  la mano en vhdl en gardant 125 echantillons sur 128 avec un nco chantillonneur bloqueur.

Au cas ou avant d'acheter, mets bien tout a au clair sur papier, en planifiant tout d'avance, pour viter les surprises  ::):  (interface - ressources fpga, integrit signal, tension, impdance etc...)

Par contre, j'ai pas trs bien compris ce que tu souhaites faire avec le gnrateur RF, tu veux moduler ton couple IQ et transposer vers une frquence plus haute?

----------

